# Great unclean one with balesword



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

What does anyone think about it you could also give him the re roll hits gift aswell or against high elves the one that makes guys with ASF ASL 
IMO it should be called the Bilesword it is Nurgle after all


----------

